# Two yummy juices for review



## Stranger (25/10/21)

At the weekend vape meet it was a pleasure to meet @ivc_mixer face to face. At one point he was wandering around a bit looking a bit lost, so myself and my entourage (I did not know I had one until the weekend) decided to invite him to our table in order for us to raid his stash. Now before we go any further I have to tell you that I was thoroughly reprimanded after the meet by said entourage. The reason being that it was I myself me that picked which juices to try, and only after informed the entourage that was a whole lot more that we did not try. Man was I in trouble.

I am not keen on sweet, so rummaging through the choices in front of me, i picked up on the 

BLACKCURRANT ON ICE.

You know when you pick up a bottle of juice and it really smells nothing like what the label says, well I have to give huge respect here because each bottle I sniffed, had the smell relating to the contents and the label. Blackcurrant on ice smells like Blackcurrant on ice. Now me being a twit and a vape snob I brought a Kennedy Roundhouse with a Trickster on top and proceeded to drip with this wonderful current smell wafting around me.

I have mentioned before that I find some juices ... thin. By this I mean there is no fullness to them, especially on the exhale. This Blackcurrant on ice defies the ... thin. It is rich and full and flavorsome. You know that it is Blackcurrent and the ice is just right. It does not freeze the flavour out but retains it both on the inhale and exhale. This is a trick the best juice makers know, how they do it I don't know because most of my own DIY efforts are thin.

If you like your fruits, this is a winner. I found it refreshing with no aftertaste, throat burn or sticky lips. I am not going to score these flavours out of ten. Would I buy it. YES I WOULD.

Next up is the ladies favourite: Caramel Ice Cream Waffle.

True to the ethos, you can smell the ingredients before you even drip it. Just opening the bottle allows the Caramel ice cream genie out of the bottle. It smells divine. This one is more complex than the fruit and you can tell when you take that first draw. There is a lot going on here and it takes a second for the flavours to fight over which taste bud they are going to jump on. You know when you are designated driver and have not had a drop all night and spoil yourself with dessert. This is what this juice is all about, spoiling those taste buds. Man this stuff is good. The entourage agreed and I had to steal a tank full to put in the pod and it disappeared between the girls and I never saw it again until the tank was empty.

Full creamy caramel with waffle underlying, not overwhelming but rather just that right amount that says, more, give me more. That really is the essence of a good juice.

Thank you for bringing your juices to us, it is brave to put your product on a table and just like I used to tell my sales teams, don't cry about the one that got away, celebrate the ones you got.

You can celebrate both of the above, both winners in my book. Would I buy, YES I WOULD.

Reactions: Winner 16


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/10/21)

Thank you for the kind words sir. Truly appreciate it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Jeffreytheman2009 (22/8/22)

Same here and nothing is like this Black Currant on ice PLs I would like to find this it out of stock everywhere around me pls Help 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/8/22)

Jeffreytheman2009 said:


> Same here and nothing is like this Black Currant on ice PLs I would like to find this it out of stock everywhere around me pls Help 1



@Stranger gave you the solution. Try the Blackcurrent on Ice made by @ivc_mixer . I can guarantee that you will also save on bucks and have a reliable supply. He will even tweak it for you.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/official-juice-list.74345/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (23/8/22)

You will not be sorry, I would match @ivc_mixer juices with the very best of commercial juices. The Blackcurrant is good..... as in really really good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/8/22)

Stranger said:


> most of my own DIY efforts are thin


You hit the nail on the head here. I was talking to my long suffering wife the other night trying to describe this exact issue I find with my DIY mixes and couldn't find the right description and you have nailed it here!

While my mixes are very vapeable, they are not amazing and I find myself going back to commercial more often than I should because of this.


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> You hit the nail on the head here. I was talking to my long suffering wife the other night trying to describe this exact issue I find with my DIY mixes and couldn't find the right description and you have nailed it here!
> 
> While my mixes are very vapeable, they are not amazing and I find myself going back to commercial more often than I should because of this.


Few things:
1. Don't be afraid to pump up the concentrate %'s. Just because a recipe on ELR calls for 3% CAP Sweet Mango, does not mean you cannot use it at 7%. The averages for juice ranges are just that, averages. I have many recipes where I use way more than the average %'s. Re-look at your recipes and adapt them a bit maybe.
2. Sweetener is your friend, don't hate on it. Whether it be CAP Super Sweet, FLV Sweetener, or whatever your preference, do not be afraid to use it. And again, as per point one, do not be afraid of %'s. Not saying throw in 3% CAP SS (brrrr.... Mufasa!), but 2% can and does work! Unless based on a client request I do not typically add less than 1.5% sweetener in my flavours. If CAP SS is too sweet, then try something else. Things such as mentioned in the next point may help as well.
3. Dessert-like flavours can be used in fruity recipes. Marshmallow, Meringue, Powdered Sugar, etc. can all add mouth feel and body to a flavour (and a level of sweetness as well). I have a number of fruit flavours that contain creams as well (not 2% or such, unless maybe it's Whipped Cream and I want that profile to come through specifically), but things like Sweet Cream, etc. can add body to a fruity flavour.

Lastly, if you like, you can send me a recipe or two via PM and I will see if I can adapt/adjust it for you. Promise not to use them in any way or form, it's yours.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Stranger (24/8/22)

Thank you for that and I hear you. I have been adding sour to some of my off the cuff mixes and you are right, it fills them out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/8/22)

Stranger said:


> Thank you for that and I hear you. I have been adding sour to some of my off the cuff mixes and you are right, it fills them out.


I use various sour flavours from different flavour houses in a number of my juices as well. There are other tips and tricks as well, e.g. to make the juice more, well 'juicy', one can add a little INW Cactus (but *sparingly*) or REKA Aloe Vera (also, not too much). End of the day one needs to mix something, test it and then try and identify where it falls short and then compensate on that. Over time you learn what to add to get a specific profile or nuance and then you do so upfront already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/8/22)

Mr @ivc_mixer has very kindly pointed me in some directions I wouldn't have otherwise taken regarding my mix.

Will revert with the outcome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/22)

Caramel Ice Cream Waffle , is fighting with Zoo Cookies for firm favourite in my rotation -glad I hooked up with @ivc_mixer as my supplier, 80% of my juice is from him !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/8/22)

ARYANTO said:


> Caramel Ice Cream Waffle , is fighting with Zoo Cookies for firm favourite in my rotation -glad I hooked up with @ivc_mixer as my supplier, 80% of my juice is from him !


i still need to try some of his juices can you believe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (29/8/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Few things:
> 1. Don't be afraid to pump up the concentrate %'s. Just because a recipe on ELR calls for 3% CAP Sweet Mango, does not mean you cannot use it at 7%. The averages for juice ranges are just that, averages. I have many recipes where I use way more than the average %'s. Re-look at your recipes and adapt them a bit maybe.
> 2. Sweetener is your friend, don't hate on it. Whether it be CAP Super Sweet, FLV Sweetener, or whatever your preference, do not be afraid to use it. And again, as per point one, do not be afraid of %'s. Not saying throw in 3% CAP SS (brrrr.... Mufasa!), but 2% can and does work! Unless based on a client request I do not typically add less than 1.5% sweetener in my flavours. If CAP SS is too sweet, then try something else. Things such as mentioned in the next point may help as well.
> 3. Dessert-like flavours can be used in fruity recipes. Marshmallow, Meringue, Powdered Sugar, etc. can all add mouth feel and body to a flavour (and a level of sweetness as well). I have a number of fruit flavours that contain creams as well (not 2% or such, unless maybe it's Whipped Cream and I want that profile to come through specifically), but things like Sweet Cream, etc. can add body to a fruity flavour.
> ...


@ivc_mixer and I have been chatting and juice has been made and so far his insight and knowledge has been invaluable! tried the new juice the day after mixing and its really good! will let it sit for a week and then try again but we are on to something here i reckon! 

Will put the recipe up once the weekly test has been conducted for everyone to try if they want to!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

